

Diagnosing Network Issues with MTR - dewey
https://www.linode.com/docs/networking/diagnosing-network-issues-with-mtr

======
raarts
A few remarks. This article downplays the seriousness of packet loss. 10% is
mentioned as acceptable, 'because the application layer will compensate'.
Maybe true for tcp traffic, but this kind of packet loss is completely
unacceptable in case of voice or video traffic. In fact most backbone
providers guarantee a packet loss of < 0.2% on their links. So 10% _is_
something to worry about.

Another point is icmp rate-limiting. Can someone more knowledgable enlighten
me why this is beneficial in any way? It confuses the hell out of everybody,
and icmp traffic is only a minute percentage of actual traffic anyway. I have
experienced network support people reporting packet loss many, many times to
ISPs, who in turn were not capable of explaining why this happened and was of
no concern. I think there is no reason to continue rate-limiting icmp.

